
The World's Richest People Lost $511B in 2018 - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-21/world-s-richest-lost-511-billion-in-a-year-of-market-turmoil
======
anoncoward111
In fictional paper wealth.

If I own 1 billion Chuck-E-Cheese tokens, and you pay me $1 for one of them,
current market cap formulas say I'm a billionaire.

It is thus no wonder that personal fortunes can crash 30-50% in one month when
everyone stops bidding on stocks that are valued at 60x earnings.

